# Skiing Santa Game



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Skiing Santa


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I liked the Obama game better....


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

All I can do is make him land on his head!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> All I can do is make him land on his head!


Same here! I like Elf Bowling better.









Brad


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> All I can do is make him land on his head!


Same here! I like Elf Bowling better.









Brad
[/quote]

I can make him land on his feet (most of the time), but grabbing those stars in the process, not so good.


----------

